# Welcome Mark3567 and JohnWill to your positions in Hardware!



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

We would like to announce the appointment of Mark 3567 to the position of Manager, Hardware Forums. As TSF has grown, it has become more and more difficult to assure that we are providing the level of service to which we have always dedicated ourselves. Mark is the first area manager to be appointed, and will be followed by others. We plan, however, to accomplish these changes one area at a time,so that we can focus fully on each transition.

We are greatly looking forward to mark's leadership in this area.

We have also, today, appointed JohnWill as a Moderator, with specific duties as part of the Hardware Forums Team. John is an ideal choice because, as a Mentor, John has been very active in the Hardware Forums.

We thank both Mark and John for all of their previous contributions and look forward to working with them to keep TSF a friendly and efficient place to find a little help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Gentlemen, congratulations on your achievements. Keep up the good work. :woot: :4-clap:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations to both of you. You both have done very well and we welcome you with open arms into the new area.


----------



## Immortal (Nov 21, 2004)

danrak, couldn't said it better myself.

Both jobs well deserved and earned. Congratulations and the best to the both of you!


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

They do a great job every day and deserve this !! Congrats.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Drinks are on me!


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrads Mark3567 and JohnWill. Well deserved for sure!!


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

Awesome Guys!! Fantastic job you do.. Thanks so much for your dedication and hard work . Kudos to you both!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

congrats guys! :4-cheers: :jackson:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Sealy said:


> Awesome Guys!! Fantastic job you do.. Thanks so much for your dedication and hard work . Kudos to you both!



My congrats as well ...


And to the wonderfull Sealy - No problem at all


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

WOOT you guys!

good to see improvements being made


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Way to go guy's, couldn't have picked better. I'm sure you will be an asset :woot:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to the all of you for the well wishes. We will keep you posted on the progress of our team in the next few days. I do also want to thank Johnwill for agreeing to be part of the restructured hardware team. His leadership and knowledge will be much appreciated by the hardware team members.

I am impressed with each and every one of the team members across the entire forum. Every area of this forum has quality people. You are the best! 

Addendum: I can't believe Johnwill offered free drinks....what was he thinking or drinking???????????


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Well done you guys, very deserved. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Lobos (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Job Guys


----------

